# Is my German Shepherd mixed?



## Trojan89 (Apr 3, 2018)

I have a female German Shepherd who has her papers and is a mix between a long hair and a regular German Shepherd. About a year ago I met my gf who also had a German Shepherd. Hers was a bicolor male but no papers. A lot of people want us to breed them but I want to know if he’s PB or not. He has a very curly tail and his head is massive lol


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just as a heads up, indiscriminate breeding because you have two dogs possibly of the same breed is not the best idea. You'll be getting a lot of advice and probably flak on this idea. I suggest you search on this forum about breeding, lots of good threads with a lot of information on pros, cons, why and why not. Personally the black dog looks off to me, his head doesn't look like a GSD. Welcome, I'm so partial to long coats, your girl has a sweet face.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Your dog isn't a pure bred. 

Look at how many german shepherds are on death row right now....
https://www.facebook.com/savinggsds/

Do you really think we need more? 
What titles do your dogs have? What health ratings?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Trojan89 said:


> I have a female German Shepherd who has her papers and is a mix between a long hair and a regular German Shepherd. About a year ago I met my gf who also had a German Shepherd. Hers was a bicolor male but no papers. A lot of people want us to breed them but I want to know if he’s PB or not. He has a very curly tail and his head is massive lol


You are going to do what you want anyway, and thinking about it is halfway to doing it. But as someone who spent a couple of decades taking the poorly bred shepherds with the allergies, pee poor temperaments, bad hips, bad hearts, bad eyes, and all around rotten existences I feel obligated to weigh in and at least try. 
Randomly bred puppies come into this world with the deck stacked against them. If they dodge the many health issues that plague the breed and are blessed with stable temperaments, they still need to survive the first months of their lives with an inexperienced breeder who may not understand the necessities of things like proper nutrition and handling/exposure. Then they will venture into the world with the hope that they have a stable lifelong home and don't end up in a shelter or worse. (That really sweet lady with the kids was actually shopping for a mill or a flip or much worse.) They don't have the safety net of a breeder who can and will take them back, or move heaven and earth to get them back if need be. and the ones that don't get tied to my car or dumped over my fence often end up in cold concrete rooms with a stranger sticking a needle in them. Or dead in a kennel where no one sees.
Diseases, like DM, are impossible to detect without a genetic test and breeders are working hard to breed away from them. 
My suggestion is work your girl. Find out what it is that makes this breed great and learn.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

A legitimate breeder should have a better reason for breeding than"A lot of people want us to breed them"; that's just my 2 cents. 

Sometimes I think about what it would be like to be a breeder (just for fun - not actually srs) , and it makes my head feel like its gonna explode. Can't IMAGINE the insane amounts of work and responsibility that good breeders must have!!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

And what if your female dies? Are you prepared for your dog to potentially die giving birth? Or you lose some puppies? That happens you know even with experienced breeders sometimes...


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with Karen. The male does not look purebred to me. I also agree with everyone else - Please do not breed these two. We do not need more poorly bred dogs. Your girl is adorable. Is it really worth risking her life to breed her? Please research the threads. There are so many things that can go terribly wrong - for the male, for the female, for the puppies.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If you must ask whether a dog is purebred or not, then he is not suitable for breeding. Also, remember those friends that want you to breed? They won't be around when it is time to place the puppies. They won't be around when you are cleaning up the poop from eight 8 week old puppies or if you have to hand feed them because mom died or rejects them.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I'd like to see a picture of the black dog's head from the side and his top line. Please don't foul your beautiful GSD bitch with such a dog of unknown breeding. In fact, please don't breed her at all and get her spayed. The more heats she has the higher the likelihood of pyometra. 
https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/pyometra-in-dogs


----------

